# Comprobar fuente de alimentación



## smg00015 (May 28, 2010)

Hola. ¿Cómo se comprueba la fuente de alimentación de un televisor?


----------



## tecnogirl (May 28, 2010)

Respuesta trivial: Porque el TV funciona...
Saludos


----------



## lubeck (May 28, 2010)

Hola smg00015 

Con un voltimetro.... o un dedometro... o el típico lenguometro.... 

Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (May 28, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> o un dedometro... o el típico lenguometro....


smg: Ni se te ocurra hacerle caso...!!!
Saludos


----------



## lubeck (May 28, 2010)

> smg: Ni se te ocurra hacerle caso...!!!
> Saludos



Efectivamente.....

lo mas recomendable es que si no tienes conocimientos lo lleves con un tecnico....

saludos


----------



## smg00015 (May 29, 2010)

Hola. Tengo algo de conocimientos ya que soy estudiante de ingenieria de telecomunicación y tecnico superior en sistemas de telecomunicacion e informaticos.
Pero nunca me he metido mucho en la parte de electronica y me gustaria reparar la fuente de alimentación de una tele, lo que le pasa es que al encenderla se enciende el piloto rojo cuando le doy a un canal para que encienda se enciende el piloto verde y se pone rojo rapidamente y me gustaría aprender no llevarla a un técnico ya que no tengo mucha prisa para arreglarla.

Un Saludo.


----------



## lubeck (May 29, 2010)

Mira yo estoy de metiche.... y soy aprendiz....
y lo estoy viendo como probablemente vean tu caso....

yo creo que deberías especificar el modelo del televisor, y mucho mejor subir el diagrama....
o una foto... porque no todas las fuentes son iguales....

ahora puede tener varias salidas de alimentación o voltajes y se necesitaría  ir rastreando linea por linea.. me explico... no es muy sencillo.... 


y asi como que ayudarte sin mas esta dificil... yo creo....

si me equivoco te pido una disculpa....

 a primera mano se me ocurre que verifiques si tiene fusibles y los cheques si no estan fundidos...

y tomes precauciones porque como menciono tecnogirl se manejan altos voltajes....


saludos...


----------



## smg00015 (May 29, 2010)

Hola respecto a lo de los voltajes no entiendo mucho todavía quiero aprender pero se los voltajes que se manejan en una tv. El diagrama no lo tengo ni se donde conseguirlo, en una RADIOTONE mod:R1470TS.

Salu2.


----------



## lubeck (May 29, 2010)

Pues en la red no aparecen nada sobre ese modelo... o no lo supe buscar.....

podrias subir una foto de la fuente.... con mucha suerte y nada mas tiene una salida...

o estara integrada a la tarjeta ?

saludos...


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 29, 2010)

La fuente de alimentación parece estar funcionando (supongo que el +B y y el voltaje de Stand-By salen del mismo transformador, un trafo de pulsos, y por lo que cuentas, por lo menos tiene el Stand-By funcionando). ¿Cuántos transformadores ves en la fuente?


----------



## Barry Lyndon (May 29, 2010)

smg00015 dijo:


> Hola respecto a lo de los voltajes no entiendo mucho todavía quiero aprender pero se los voltajes que se manejan en una tv. El diagrama no lo tengo ni se donde conseguirlo, en una RADIOTONE mod:R1470TS.
> 
> Salu2.


Smg,el nivel de consultas que haces no esta de acuerdo al nivel estudiantil que dices tener.Intervenir un T.V.sin conocimientos basicos de Electronica podria ser,por decir lo menos,letal para tu salud. Te sugiero el siguiente curso de Electronica Basica:


----------



## smg00015 (May 29, 2010)

En la fuente veo uno que pone pulse sera el transformador de pulsos este que dices, y luego veo una bobina cuadrada pequeña como de 1cm x 1cm. lo que tenia roto el tv era el ampli de lineas porque salia una linea blanca en mitad de la pantalla y al cambiar eso y unos condensares de alrededor no ha encendido mas.

Salu2.


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 29, 2010)

¿Una línea blanca de lado a lado....? Es el amplificador de la sección de deflexión vertical....


----------



## lubeck (May 29, 2010)

Mmmm..  suena muy obvio pero revisaste los valores de los condensadores y que no esten en corto...... y bien polarizados......

quisiera ayudarte...... pero la verdad esta fuera de mis limites.....  

Saludos y suerte.... ojala... y lo resuelvas...


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 29, 2010)

smg00015, sube una fotos de la placa del TV....


----------



## smg00015 (May 30, 2010)

Hola Hammer Facer antes de nada gracias por intentar ayudarme. Bueno te explico la que he liado mira cambié la vertical y funcionó pero si le daba pequeños golpecitos la imagen se movía, revise condensadores y encontré en mal estado los dos señalados en la foto los cambié y por error ya que estaba mirando la placa del revés los puse del revés se inflaron y me saltó el fusible de la fuente, bueno pues a partir de ahí puse el fusible y cambié de nuevo los condensadores entonces se me enciende el piloto rojo y si le doy a un canal para que encienda se pone verde y de momento vuelve a ponerse rojo, ya no se que hacer. Perdona por el tocho que he escrito. Salu2.

http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/3765/dsc00795ky.jpg
http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/1589/dsc00796xa.jpg


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 30, 2010)

El primer condensador (el grande) es de la fuente de alimentación. El segundo parece ser del vertical. Aunque las imágenes están oscuras, se puede apreciar que el equipo usa sólo un transformador (de pulsos, el de color blanco por encima). Si tienes voltaje de Stand-By, deberías tener el voltaje +B. Lo más probable es que se haya dañado algún semiconductor (un rectificador, diodo schottky; poco probable, pero posible, el transistor del horizontal), aunque puede que también tengas algun otro condensador en mal estado. En otras palabras: El TV intenta encender, pero detecta un funcionamiento anómalo (un cortocircuíto, por ejemplo), y se vuelve a apagar para protegerse. Nota: Cuando se altera el funcionamiento de un equipo al darle golpecitos, es porque existe un contacto en mal estado (una soldadura fría, por ejemplo).


----------



## smg00015 (May 30, 2010)

como miro el voltaje +B y por donde puedo empezar a comprobar??

Salu2 y gracias por echarme una mano.


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 30, 2010)

El +B, el voltaje de la red eléctrica (presente en parte del circuíto), y varios voltajes que salen del flyback son *altamente letales*. Te recomiendo que tengas cuidado. 


Primero: las imágenes están bastante oscuras y difusas. ¿Podrías subir imágenes más nítidas y mejor iluminadas, tomadas por arriba y por debajo de la placa?

Cuesta distinguir lo que sale en las fotos que posteaste...


----------



## smg00015 (May 31, 2010)

Hola aquí tienes la fotos que me pediste Hammer Facer, por si te sirve de algo he comprobado todos los transistores que están montados sobre un disipador.
http://yfrog.com/6thpim1712j
http://img576.imageshack.us/img576/2322/hpim1713.jpg
http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/1118/hpim1714f.jpg
http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/5462/hpim1717g.jpg
http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/7033/hpim1718m.jpg


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 31, 2010)

Ahí te indico donde se puede medir el +B (lo mides con respecto a masa).

Además el transformador tiene otras salidas que se podrían medir donde te indico como V1 y V2, y hay otro voltaje, V3 (que se obtiene de V2), que también podrías comprobar.


Toda la parte del circuíto que está a la derecha del Trf de Pulsos, aislada del resto del circuíto, es *HOT* (o sea, *está conectada directamente a la red de suministro eléctrico*, por lo que si tocas algo con la mano, te dará la corriente).


----------



## smg00015 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hola. el +B= 119Vcc, v1=11Vcc, v2=11Vcc, v3=5Vcc. Son correctos estos valores?

Salu2.


----------



## fsv (Jun 1, 2010)

Mi consejo, no toques el "chupete" del tubo de rayos catodicos, hace mucha pupa!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 1, 2010)

smg00015 dijo:


> Hola. el +B= 119Vcc, v1=11Vcc, v2=11Vcc, v3=5Vcc. Son correctos estos valores?
> 
> Salu2.




Sí. Tu fuente de alimentación parece estar en buen estado. ¿Qué pasa con esos voltajes cuando tratas de encenderla?


----------



## smg00015 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hola pues los voltajes se bajan cuando le doy para que encienda y como no consigue encender vuelven a quedarse como estaban.

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 4, 2010)

Imagino que deben bajar por la caida de voltaje....

pero deberias poner los valores a los que caen.... para que hammer note algo raro....


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 4, 2010)

Cambia todos los condensadores que estén hinchados, sobre todo el marcado. Revisa que la resistencia no haga puente.

Josefe17


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 4, 2010)

¿Bajan todos los voltajes? Pues, o tienes un cortocircuíto en el flyback (o alguna etapa relacionada), o la fuente tiene alguna pieza en mal estado, por lo que no es capaz de entregar la corriente necesaria.



Anexo:
Prueba poniéndole una carga al +B. Conectas una lámpara de 100W entre +B y masa (sin darle al power), y mides voltajes.


----------



## smg00015 (Jun 4, 2010)

No entiendo muy bien lo de sin darle al power te refieres a que lo deje en standby? Como saber que está en corto?

Salu2.


----------



## smg00015 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hola Hammer Facer. Por favor a ver si me puedes ayudar he desoldado la base y el emisor de la horizontal y el tv enciende pero claro no la pantalla, entonces he vuelto a comprobar el transistor a ver si estaba mal y esta bien. Contexta aunque sea para decir que no me puedes ayudar gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 9, 2010)

Disculpa por no haber respondido antes, pero estaba sin Net. Puede ser posible que tengas un cortocircuíto en el flyback. Comprueba primero que los diodos rápidos que salen del flyback estén todos en buen estado (para ir descartando fallas). Prueba también conectando las patas del horizontal, pero esta vez desconectando el yugo. Y así. 


Tienes un cortocircuíto en algún lado. Ahora, tienes que identificar dónde.


----------



## smg00015 (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok probaré lo que me has dicho. Es que tengo gana de saber que le pasa ya, no pasa nada.

Salu2.


----------



## smg00015 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hola Hammer Facer cortocircuito arreglado pero ahora me encuentro con que el cablecito marron que hay soldado en la vertical esta mal puesto, he ido a soldarlo en otro sitio que hay una resistencia smd y no se su valor al intentar soldarlo ahi se me a caido la resistencia y no puedo averiguar su valor, he soldado una resistencia normal de 5k7 y me sale la linea mas gorda y he puesto otra de 330 y sale fina, como puedo averiguar su valor? La resistencia está marcada en la foto pero no se ve.

Saludos y gracias por ayudarme.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 11, 2010)

No puedo ver la resistencia ya que el cable la tapa en la foto. Prueba con una resistencia en serie con un potenciómetro, y vas ajustando hasta que la imagen te salga bien. Luego mides estas resistencias en serie, y reemplazas por una sola.


----------



## smg00015 (Jun 11, 2010)

de cuanto el potenciometro.

salu2.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 11, 2010)

Prueba con uno de 10k.


----------



## smg00015 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hola soy un poco pesao pero aqui adjunto una foto de lo que me sale en la pantalla ahora de que puede ser ya he puesto la resistencia con el potenciometro pero al parecer no varia nada.

Salu2.
<script src='http://img824.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=dsc00798vr.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 14, 2010)

Quizá esté dañado. Búscate el datasheet del integrado, para saber cuál era la función de esa resistencia.


----------



## smg00015 (Jun 14, 2010)

No creo porque lo he sustituido por otro que hacia lo mismo que era nuevo pero como tuve el problema del corto pues he vuelto a comprar otro y ahora mira lo que me sale no obstante mirare el datasheet.

Salu2.


----------



## smg00015 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hola Hammer Facer, bueno pues la supuesta resistencia que he perdido y no se la que es ni si es una resistencia creo que si, va de la patilla 8 a la 9 puse el potenciometroy lo variaba y no hacia nada. Lo que he comprobado yo creo que esto ya es brujeria que si toco el disipador de la vertical me salía la línea pero muy brillante, ahora la lineas de la foto anterior no salen ya no se como, ahora sale una sola línea en el medio recien encendida sale una linea gris fina y luego cambia y sale solo una como las de la imagen anterior he mirado el datasheet y no lo se lo que hace la resistencia esa a ver si tu entiendes algo. Un saludo y perdona por las molestias no veas lo que estoy aprendiendo.

http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/T/D/A/8/TDA8174AW.shtml


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 16, 2010)

La resistencia es de 10k. 

Aquí hay unas fotos de la placa:















Y aquí esta el pdf del esquemático. La sección vertical está en la página 5.


----------



## smg00015 (Jun 17, 2010)

Gracias. Lo miraré


----------



## smg00015 (Jun 17, 2010)

Puede ser que haya vuelto a romper el integrado de la vertical cuando hice el puente de la pista rota mal??
Se puede comprobar de alguna forma??

Salu2.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 17, 2010)

Es una de las leyes de Murphy de la electrónica....

Revísate que esté bien el conexionado, comprueba voltajes, revisa capacitores, el yugo, etc...


----------



## smg00015 (Jun 17, 2010)

como comprobar el yugo?? aunque lo de la línea canta a vertical en mal estado no??

Un saludo.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 17, 2010)

smg00015 dijo:


> como comprobar el yugo?? aunque lo de la línea canta a vertical en mal estado no??
> 
> Un saludo.





Primero: midiendo la resistencia en el bobinado (dices que te aparece una linea al medio, lo que significa que no hay barrido vertical); la resistencia está en el orden de las decenas de ohm. 

_Definitivamente tienes un problema en esa sección._



De los 4 cables del yugo, dos son de las bobinas del horizontal, y dos del vertical. Utiliza el esquemático para que vayas guiándote. Cuando encuentres esos cables (muchas veces resulta que los del vertical son verde y amarillo, correspondientes a las bobina exteriores, mientras que los del horizontal son rojo y azul, bobinas interiores), puedes probar conectando alguna fuente de voltaje (pila, batería de 9V, algo parecido) a dicho bobinado; si está bueno, la linea del medio se correrá hacia arriba o abajo.


----------

